# Microsoft Hyperlapse on beta release



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 26, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/2014/08/hyperlapse-instagrams-new-app-is-like-a-15000-video-setup-in-your-hand/



> Today at 10am PST, Instagram is lifting the veil on Hyperlapse, one of the company’s first apps outside of Instagram itself. Using clever algorithm processing, the app makes it easy to use your phone to create tracking shots and fast, time-lapse videos that look as if they’re shot by Scorsese or Michael Mann. What was once only possible with a Steadicam or a $15,000 tracking rig is now possible on your iPhone, for free



Quite a grand claim. But the brief play I've just had with it suggest it works...


----------



## pesh (Aug 27, 2014)

Wired seem to have forgotten announcing Hyperlapse from Microsoft last week.

http://www.wired.com/2014/08/killer-software-that-finally-stabilizes-shaky-gopro-videos/


> Wearable cameras like GoPro and Google Glass will only become more common in years to come. The only problem? Latched to our dumb bodies, they make everything look like it was shot during the Running of the Bulls, just without any of the excitement of, you know, running with bulls. Microsoft’s got some wild new software to fix that.
> 
> A team of researchers recently demoed an application that smooths out jerky, first-person video into fantastically smooth hyperlapse clips. The results look like something you’d expect from a camera attached to a drone, not a clumsy biped.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 27, 2014)

This is really rather cool. I'll give it a go on the train to London later.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

It's now available on Android in beta and it is absolutely _incredible_. I'll post some videos later.



> Say goodbye to long videos that no one watches, and hello to Microsoft Hyperlapse.
> 
> Microsoft Hyperlapse is a new technology that creates smooth and stabilized time lapses from first-person videos.
> Want to show your friends what you saw on that 12-mile hike you took last weekend, or let them experience how it felt to fly down the mountain on your recent ski trip? With Microsoft Hyperlapse, you can time lapse those experiences, distilling them into easily consumable, enjoyable experiences.
> ...



Sign up for Microsoft Hyperlapse Mobile here - https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107281233348849000203


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

User test video:


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2015)

Microsoft hyperlapse sounds like something rather nasty that might happen when trying to have a particularly obstinate dump.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Microsoft hyperlapse sounds like something rather nasty that might happen when trying to have a particularly obstinate dump.


I fear all of that imagery is in your rather disturbed mind.


----------



## Fingers (May 18, 2015)

This video was virtually unwatchable...  until I stuck it through Hyperlapse


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the professional version.


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2015)

Just so people are aware, the first post in this thread is about the instragram product of the same name and very similar function, but inferior implementation.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Just so people are aware, the first post in this thread is about the instragram product of the same name and very similar function, but inferior implementation.


Yeah, has the title been edited


----------



## editor (May 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Just so people are aware, the first post in this thread is about the instragram product of the same name and very similar function, but inferior implementation.


Didn't seem worth a whole new thread of its own but if you think it's important, I'll edit the title to whatever you like.


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2015)

Doesn't bother me, just making things clear


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

Really no idea what is going on with this. I have just tried to create a video on my Samsung S4. I imported one, it did the percentage done thing, got to 100% and then you could see it faintly playing in the background with the import and film new options over layed over it.

HTF do you see what you have created?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh it does not seem to be even my video playing in the background.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

second attempt, much the same, totally pointless app lol


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 1, 2015)

Works fine on my Nexus 5. Not had a lot of use for it but it does do a good job.


----------

